# Oktoberfest for a few hours - Wed Sep 26 - suggestions?



## chrischeung (Sep 1, 2002)

I'm picking up my 2019 M2 Comp in the morning, and dropping it off same day before heading to Paris. I'll arrive in Munich the previous night.

I've never been to Oktoberfest, but will have perhaps an hour or two to see what all the fuss is about. It will be Wed Sep 26. If anyone is there on that day, would love to connect.

However, if I'm by myself, does anyone have any suggestions on how I should allocate 1-2 hours in the early afternoon? I'm about 50, love beer (to the point of enjoyment not excess), and a health enthusiast (not a nut).

Thanks!


----------



## Gluhwein (Aug 21, 2011)

I've heard too many negative stories about Munich's Oktoberfest to ever try attending. It sounds like New Year's Eve on steroids - Amateur Hour. I'm not a fan of public urination, vomiting and hooliganism. Maybe I'm just too old to appreciate. I'll stick with Augustinerkeller on Arnulfstrasse or the Chinesischer Turm's outdoor Biergarten in the Englischer Garten. Then again I'm a guy that didn't enjoy Spring Break in Florida even when I was a college kid. 

Friends in Munich tell me the best time to got to Oktoberfest is in the early afternoon. Less crowded and less drunk.


----------



## Ibiza (Jun 15, 2007)

Gluhwein said:


> I've heard too many negative stories about Munich's Oktoberfest to ever try attending. It sounds like New Year's Eve on steroids - Amateur Hour. I'm not a fan of public urination, vomiting and hooliganism. Maybe I'm just too old to appreciate. I'll stick with Augustinerkeller on Arnulfstrasse or the Chinesischer Turm's outdoor Biergarten in the Englischer Garten. Then again I'm a guy that didn't enjoy Spring Break in Florida even when I was a college kid.
> 
> Friends in Munich tell me the best time to got to Oktoberfest is in the early afternoon. Less crowded and less drunk.


We can agree to disagree, as @Ibizaswife and myself LOVE Ocktoberfest paired with ED. Here's a photo from last year, middle weekend Saturday. We have our leaderhosens ready to go again in 2020.









It is a total drunken feast, as the Germans start to pre-game early am before arriving at Octoberfest and drink up wards of 10 L of beer (what my Sixt airport driver told me last year).


----------



## chrischeung (Sep 1, 2002)

Ibiza said:


> 1st, same day pick-up and drop off is a sore topic around here, as it's felt this behavior was part of the recent ED reduction from 7% to 5%.


Well, it is what it is. I went to Europe for 2 weeks in April at the end of my 550i lease (ED) and drove down to Italy, across to Croatia, up to Austria, and back to Munich in an Opel rental because BMW didn't have my M2 Comp ready. I've been on the waitlist for 2 years.

So I have to go back to Europe in September to pick it up then. Since my friends won't be going twice (they did in April), it doesn't make sense to drive the car to Paris, when for 50 Euros, I can take the ICE/TGV First Class straight into Paris. I'll forego the car around Paris.


----------



## shad99 (Nov 27, 2011)

Gluhwein said:


> I've heard too many negative stories about Munich's Oktoberfest to ever try attending. It sounds like New Year's Eve on steroids - Amateur Hour. I'm not a fan of public urination, vomiting and hooliganism. Maybe I'm just too old to appreciate. I'll stick with Augustinerkeller on Arnulfstrasse or the Chinesischer Turm's outdoor Biergarten in the Englischer Garten. Then again I'm a guy that didn't enjoy Spring Break in Florida even when I was a college kid.
> 
> Friends in Munich tell me the best time to got to Oktoberfest is in the early afternoon. Less crowded and less drunk.


Oh, Come on! We've been three times and thoroughly enjoyed each. First time we got to see the parade, the ceremonial tapping of the barrel and the wonderful 400 piece brass band. Afternoon is best if you don't have a reservation. That's what we've done each time. Never a problem finding seats and have met some really nice folks and enjoyed the food and music. The Spaten tent was our favorite because of the great band.

You certainly won't get the full experience in a couple of hours, but I'd give it a go anyway. Couple of liters of beer and a nice meal and you can say you've been there.


----------



## Ibiza (Jun 15, 2007)

chrischeung said:


> Well, it is what it is. I went to Europe for 2 weeks in April at the end of my 550i lease (ED) and drove down to Italy, across to Croatia, up to Austria, and back to Munich in an Opel rental because BMW didn't have my M2 Comp ready. I've been on the waitlist for 2 years.
> 
> So I have to go back to Europe in September to pick it up then. Since my friends won't be going twice (they did in April), it doesn't make sense to drive the car to Paris, when for 50 Euros, I can take the ICE/TGV First Class straight into Paris. I'll forego the car around Paris.


How much additional discount are you getting off of ED MRSP? Maybe the flying is worth it if your maintaining status?

Could have rented a M2 from Sixt for your past April trip as that's my plan in the fall for the drive to the Ring from FRA. It's a little less than $80 per day for a M2.


----------



## Ibiza (Jun 15, 2007)

shad99 said:


> Oh, Come on! We've been three times and thoroughly enjoyed each. First time we got to see the parade, the ceremonial tapping of the barrel and the wonderful 400 piece brass band. Afternoon is best if you don't have a reservation. That's what we've done each time. Never a problem finding seats and have met some really nice folks and enjoyed the food and music. The Spaten tent was our favorite because of the great band.
> 
> You certainly won't get the full experience in a couple of hours, but I'd give it a go anyway. Couple of liters of beer and a nice meal and you can say you've been there.


Pound about 3 L (3 beers) in 2 hrs, begin feeling good- that you wouldn't want to leave especially the German ladies with the push up bras/dirndl.


----------



## chrischeung (Sep 1, 2002)

Ibiza said:


> How much additional discount are you getting off of ED MRSP? Maybe the flying is worth it if your maintaining status?
> 
> Could have rented a M2 from Sixt for your past April trip as that's my plan in the fall for the drive to the Ring from FRA. It's a little less than $80 per day for a M2.


5% off MSRP. I am going to Paris and Italy with my family. The Opel Insignia station wagon was about $250 for 2 weeks with Europcar. Horrible manual gearbox, but otherwise a great car for what we needed. When we had 4 with luggage at one point we were thinking how less comfortable the M2 would have been. I would still have taken my M2 if it was available. We weren't comfortable with the Opel over 100mph, whereas I would expect the M2 to be similar at say 130.


----------



## Ibiza (Jun 15, 2007)

chrischeung said:


> 5% off MSRP/QUOTE]
> 
> Is MRSP US or ED? As 5% off of ED MRSP is nearing ED invoice- which is a great deal. Understood your trip now, worth it for short trip to the Welt to pick up, as 800 km drive to Paris is not worth it solo. Seeing your in Dallas, aiming for Executive Platinum on AA?


----------



## chrischeung (Sep 1, 2002)

I am paying ED MSRP. 5% off US MSRP. For the 2019 M2 Competition, I think 95%+ of the deals are MSRP. I am doing PCD for redelivery, so also want to get the car back ASAP, hence cutting my Paris drop off plan.

My wife is the AA EXP. I'm using miles for my flight, some mine, some hers. There just happened to be availability. Otherwise I would have purchased a ticket.


----------



## mconley3 (Jun 24, 2015)

My wife and I will be there on the 26th, but our flight doesn't get in until 1pm. I'm doubting we will be ready to do much more than a stroll in the Marenplatz that afternoon.

We can exchange info, it may be possible to hookup depending on timing, not sure I will be much fun after being on a flight all night.



chrischeung said:


> I'm picking up my 2019 M2 Comp in the morning, and dropping it off same day before heading to Paris. I'll arrive in Munich the previous night.
> 
> I've never been to Oktoberfest, but will have perhaps an hour or two to see what all the fuss is about. It will be Wed Sep 26. If anyone is there on that day, would love to connect.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gluhwein (Aug 21, 2011)

Ibiza said:


> We can agree to disagree, as @Ibizaswife and myself LOVE Ocktoberfest paired with ED. Here's a photo from last year, middle weekend Saturday. We have our leaderhosens ready to go again in 2020.
> 
> View attachment 809900
> 
> ...


And they call us Eagles fans bad drunks...


----------



## Ibiza (Jun 15, 2007)

Gluhwein said:


> And they call us Eagles fans bad drunks...


At least the intoxicated Oktoberfester's weren't eating horse ding, running into subway poles, climbing up greased light poles, or destroying hotel awnings.


----------



## HerrK (Jan 9, 2010)

chrischeung said:


> I'm picking up my 2019 M2 Comp in the morning, and dropping it off same day before heading to Paris. I'll arrive in Munich the previous night.
> 
> I've never been to Oktoberfest, but will have perhaps an hour or two to see what all the fuss is about. It will be Wed Sep 26. If anyone is there on that day, would love to connect.
> 
> ...


I was on a motorcycle tour (Germany, Austria, Northern Italy) about 6 years ago. Started and ended Erding (Home of Erdinger Beer one of my favorite Dunkels) about 15 miles NE of Munich. So upon my return to Erding I had an afternoon and evening of free time. Rode the train into Munich and took in the fest. I actually enjoyed the "Home & Farm" (lots of farm implements and wood burning furnaces) half which is on the Octoberfest grounds. The food selection at the beer side of Octoberfest was good. I didn't taken any of the Beer Gardens. It's kinda like a big country fair - rides food beer. Personally I didn't see any drucken shenanigans. No I'm not a farmer - just find some interest in all things mechanical.


----------



## mconley3 (Jun 24, 2015)

We did end up at the Lowenbrau beer garten Weds evening for "one" beer. Started chatting with some people, and vier mass later it was 10pm. :bigpimp:

We had a great time, did 3 days at the fest, Weds, Thurs, Fri (which was plenty), and two days in Munich hitting places we missed 2 years ago on our ED.

If the future, I think I will avoid Italian weekend. We only stopped by on Saturday the 29th and could barely move on the grounds. It is the busiest day of the fest.



mconley3 said:


> My wife and I will be there on the 26th, but our flight doesn't get in until 1pm. I'm doubting we will be ready to do much more than a stroll in the Marenplatz that afternoon.
> 
> We can exchange info, it may be possible to hookup depending on timing, not sure I will be much fun after being on a flight all night.


----------

